# magazine



## Setwale_Charm

What is the difference between the words: _képeslap_ and _képes újság_?

Thank you.


----------



## Sunshine30

Hi,

Képeslap is postcard, and képes újság is a newspaper with pictures. As kép means picture, and újság is newspaper.


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Thanks a million, Sunshine! Isten Hozott a Fórumon!!


----------

